# Better Choice



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Any suggestions

Nosler Acubond for deer

or

Nosler Partition,

or

Nosler BSTs


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Myself I like the accubond.......it shoots very good groups out of my gun. I also liked the ballistics on it........But I have not killed anything with it. So that is all I can say.

I would love to hear others on this topic.


----------

